
Ask HN: Where do you look for jobs? - el_benhameen
Other than informally in your network. Specifically interested in jobs with smaller companies, but I&#x27;m open to all sources.
======
keviv
I found my last job through Angellist ([http://angel.co](http://angel.co))
Give it a try. Also, depending upon your technology, there might be niche job
boards. For example, for laravel jobs there's
[http://larajobs.com](http://larajobs.com)

------
allfou
Just search for new startups in your area on google. Send them an email
directly saying you want to help them and love what they do. It's that
simple...

------
Raed667
Twitter might be a good option, either engage with people working in the
company or with the community manager.

------
tedmiston
I really don't. Every job I've ever actually taken has come through my network
somehow.

------
bbcbasic
Hn who's hiring thread

Stack overflow

Local meet up mailing lists

Google search: city plus tech keyword

